# How do you pronounce "Havanese?"



## Lo01

I've noticed a number of dog shows both Westminster and the recent Eukanuba challenge where the announcer pronounces the breed as a Häv`an*ese (the "a" being pronounced like the "a" in ha ha  (laughter)). I typically describe Hank as a Hav`an*ese (with the "a" sounding like the "a" in Havana or the "a" in his name -- Hank). What's the most common way of pronouncing the breed?

Thanks

Just curious,
*'Lo*


----------



## irnfit

I always heard it pronounced the first way, but when I say it that way, people look at me weird. I think it is easier to understand with the 2nd pronunciation.


----------



## pjewel

I go for the Havana version. As in hava what?


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Have-a-knees is how I say it~
I don't like the Hah-va-knees way....just sounds funny to me!


----------



## anneks

I think I use both lol. I guess it's just whatever comes out at the time. But I think I say Have-a-knees mostly.


----------



## Havtahava

Have-a-knees

They are named after the capital of Cuba, Havana, not Hohvannah.


----------



## mugsy & me

does anyone actually use 'havana silk', i have seen that in print (on the net).

joe


----------



## CapotesMom

have -ah-niece


----------



## Moko

Isn't it funny how you always have to SPELL "Havanese"?


----------



## Amy R.

I actually have never heard anyone pronounce it the way 'Lo and Kimberly do, HAVE ah kneez. In Spanish, and in Havana, I believe it is correctly pronounced HAH _(like ha ha) _vah kneez~~~~and that is why they pronounce it that way on the dog shows. Interestingly, all of the Hav owners I meet on my walks here say it the same way I do. I've never actually heard anyone say Have ah kneez. Kimberly, your pronunciation of Havana is American, not Spanish. In Spanish it would be Huh vah nah . I am fluent in Espanol.
Good question, 'LO.


----------



## Doggie Nut

I echo what Kimberly said!


----------



## ama0722

I always pronounce it for people and say Havanna like in Cuba first. So what is the second way? Is there a Have anna v. a Huhvanna?

Amanda


----------



## brandy

uh oh. Could this possibly turn into a discussion like Havana silk vs Havanese? Hava Knees vs Hah vanese....potatoe, pototoe eace:


----------



## Thumper

LOL!

I say it the common way that you all do! Although, maybe I should start saying it like the announcers, so I can get even stranger reactions and she'll sound all the more exotic and rare! ound: 

Kara


----------



## irnfit

Kara, you will definitely get strange looks if pronounced that way. It is much easier the common way.


----------



## Leslie

I usually Americanize it (although I know better ;-) and say "Have-a-knees". However, mi amiga, Amy is correct. In Spanish, the vowel sound for _a_ is not /a/ like in "at". But, /ah/ like the _a_ sound in "father".


----------



## Jane

I always say "Hah-vanese" ("a" like in father) but it totally confuses people. 

I also noticed my dogs' breeder and most other people say it the other way "Have-a-knees", so I'm guessing that is correct.

But I'm stuck saying it the wrong way....habit.....


----------



## Havtahava

Jane, I don't think I ever even noticed.

Amy, that's because my dogs and I speak English, not Spanish. Ha ha!


----------



## Amy R.

Ha ha, Kimberly! Ha ha, Brandy! OR is it Huh huh !!!!??????ound:
Gracias, mi amiga, Leslie. Es correcto.


----------



## ama0722

I think you would be surprised how much spanish these dogs speak- just show Dora tacos el pastor, carne asada, nachos, tamales, etc and she speaks spanish better than english!

Amanda


----------



## Callalilly

When we're out and about with Callie and folks ask what kind of dog she is, I just automatically say Hah-vanese and then my _precocious_ 6 y/o will say "Mom, it's Have-vanese you know like Havana!" I just look and smile and say "yeah, what he said" LOL

I suppose I should start pronouncing it correctly.


----------



## good buddy

Havtahava said:


> Amy, that's because my dogs and I speak English, not Spanish. Ha ha!


Ah but just wait until the *Fiesta* litter starts talking! They will say they are Hah-vanese! ound:

Jane, I use Hah-vanese ("a" like father) just like you! I heard recently that was wrong and have tried to fix it, but I just keep saying it the same way! :doh: I also say Hah-vah-na. When I order a veggie burrito, I ask for no crema, no queso, no carne! ....when in Rome ?

I don't think saying Hava-knees would confuse anyone any less around here! They ususally just nod poilitely and assume it's some sort of mix. :frusty:


----------



## mckennasedona

I've heard it both ways but it rolls of my tongue easier as Have-a-knees.


----------



## casperkeep

Whichever way the wind blows is what i say either way my response is a hava what...i am going to a dog show this weekend and see what some other people say. it should be fun.


----------



## Thumper

Gucci LOVES Mexican food! Does Dora? My husband always jokes that it is the Cuban in her. She'd do anything for a nibble of taco or nachos. lol

She also has gotten into my fresh cilantro on the deck. 

Kara


----------



## Laurief

Oh, I never thought about that, I do basil, parsley and cilantro in the summer, but I always put them high enough that the dogs cant get it. I wonder if they would like it??


----------



## Jane

good buddy said:


> Ah but just wait until the *Fiesta* litter starts talking! They will say they are Hah-vanese! ound:
> 
> Jane, I use Hah-vanese ("a" like father) just like you! I heard recently that was wrong and have tried to fix it, but I just keep saying it the same way! :doh: I also say Hah-vah-na.


Christy,

You know, I also say Hah-vah-na, like you. That must be why I say Hah-vah-nese.

I can't change. Hrumph. I'm 40, you know. :biggrin1:


----------



## Lo01

Thanks for all the great responses; Amy great reasoning for the Spanish pronunciation. I've tried both as well -- after hearing the breed "pronounced" at dog shows and I do get even stranger looks when I don't use the Have-a-nees version. I guess I'm merely mimicking my breeder's style. 

Thanks again.
*'Lo*


----------

